# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Ταχτθερμαντηρας Triton Avena 3,5  7,8kw

## Νοname

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τοποθετηθεί σε σπίτι με μονοφασικό ρεύμα με κλασική 35 Αμπέρ ανοχή στον πίνακα ;

----------


## mikemtb73

γιατι οχι?
φτανουν τα 35 για να δουλέψει...
(αν δεν εχεις τίποτα αλλο αναμμένο)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

